# Small stove for kayaking



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Reading the trip report by WayneD to Peel Island camping, he mentioned that fires were not permitted.

This is the case in many parks etc, but generally portable stoves are acceptable, and I thought a small metho one I use for bushwalking may be of interest for kayak camping.

The 'Simon Stove' is compact in a vinyl case 90mm diam X 95mm high,
it can be dropped in the water with no ill effects [wipe dry and its ready to use again] $30 about 4 years ago.

To operate metho is poured in the stove and lit, after the metho heats up [about 2 mins] a circle of small jets start around the edge and its ready for use; slower than gas, but matches and metho and you are in business.

I have a billy which carries the stove, 500ml Nalgene Metho Fuel Bottle, cup, tea or coffee, and powdered milk [in ziplock bags] matches and spoon; all I need is water or tucker and I'm in business


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> Gee that's a neat solution there Dodge. Heard of Trangia's but never heard of this.


Paul the Trangias are good but quite bulky if you only want to travel light.

Didn't like the gas cartridges [although faster] because you are never sure on replacing when on the move, but matches and metho at any store


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

We also go hiking over at Moreton and carry one of these little gas operated stoves with us. As weight and space is a priority when hiking it has to be very small. The pan we use is big enough to cook 3 eggs in it. We only used half a tin I think over the weekend and that was cooking 2 dinners, 2 breakfasts and 1 lunch for 6 guys.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've always wanted to add one of those cigarette lighter points to the side of my kayak so I can make a brew of coffee whilst I'm on the water


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Geez, Richo,

Thats a little beauty. Where did you get it?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Geez, Richo,

Thats a little beauty. Where did you get it?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have a small gas stove. I used to use a metho one, but it took ages to cook anything. Time is everything to me. Though the one Dodge has sounds pretty good.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

I use an MSR Whisperlite when 'dry' camping, but I wouldn't like to rely on one of these after it had an impromptu swim. Check out zenstoves.net for instructions on making a metho stove for virtually no cost - then there is no tears if it goes for a swim. 
It looks pretty interesting and there are a range of different projects.
Peter.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

hairymick said:


> Geez, Richo,
> 
> Thats a little beauty. Where did you get it?


Mick at most camping shops, been around for years, they are slower than any of the gas ones, but when walking or paddling to me time is nothing as I like the outdoors and communing with nature; and they are pretty well bulletproof.

If time was precious I wouldn't be on a kayak, but still in the power boats and bikes, and all thats associated with that side of time worrying :wink:

Peter_M when my Simon drowned, my mates Whisperlite also went into the creek and we couldn't use it again that trip, and Simon did it all; after stripping the whisperlite was OK though; MSR make good gear.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeDC2IQAAB9fgAAScIeAAgQyWAq/7/+wMACjBqm0ymmmiZNqPU00aZNGBPUMNDIaZNAMQ000aGjBqaIaA0GgAAA0FAPNYynjHfCnbAHXp1cV+OrEoW00Gco34vR3hpCW1aeyuPtlcSwzuxkEHw9H5hImVqhsTFCwgqCSOYL+KAfGzdZkeyoR9K3rsdNW2Rry5UcecZbBAT0gihUoKWKUN6oyDKVNH0GtqVttx5slNEQgIVOPE6wLRKEnMaRHwQciIAlfIc/F3JFOFCQ4MLYhAA==


----------



## Booligal (Dec 24, 2005)

Having used gas (MSR Whisperlite) and metho (Trangia) I much prefer the metho. While it is slower to boil water etc it is much better at simmering for soups/stews etc. When out camping you will often find that low end heat is more practicle than high end ragging heat.

Cant wait for the warmer weather to head back up Kangaroo Valley for an over nighter.

Cheers


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

For those who are interested there is also a butane conversion kit that is made for the trangia. It slips in place of the metho burner with a braided copper line running through the larger hole in the base to outside the stove where it fits on the cannister. Pretty good solution if you have a trangia but want something that boils water quiker. Means that you keep the stability and also don't need to worry about the wind. Using a wind shield with the kovea style butane canniser stoves isn't the best idea as they tend to deflect the heat back down to the cannister. Stand back and let someone else cook!! :shock:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Interesting to note on this thread how the kayakers also in many cases share an interest in other outdoors activities...nature and its enjoyment being the common thread throughout :wink:


----------

